# Eco Complete - New V Old Version



## Hassles (Feb 15, 2008)

I set up my new aquarium last night and installed 5 bags of Eco Complete. The first 3 bags consisted of a compact, black, sand type substrate with virtually no variation of granular size or colour. I then added 2 bags of Eco Complete 'Live Version'. You simply cannot compare these 2 products. The Live Version consisted of a substrate with a far greater granular size variation and colouration. The layers of each substrate are most obvious. I had expected uniformity from both versions and am exceedingly surprised at this revelation. What I 'had expected' was something akin to a blend of the two. 

I am assuming there will be many here at APC who have used this product and wish t ask is this variation normal ?

BTW - I need to add two more bags (this product is near impossible to source here in Melbourne, Australia) s which version would you recommend ?

Thanks


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the old version is better with full black. The why most people choose Eco over Flourite.
Eco Complete is harvested, it could be that they are running out and had to stuff in other kinds of rock maybe clay rocks.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I experienced this too. The newer version is more 'chunky' like and has gray particles instead of all black. There is a produced called Eco-Complete Cichlid and I am wondering if they have mixed up some batches. I sure hope this is just a temporary thing and the old Eco-Complete will be available again as I think it is so natural looking with aquarium plants.


----------



## JoeWhiteFish (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you heard anything about this mixing up of products?

I bought several bags of Eco in the fall. My PH is quite higher now that I made the switch. If it was the Cichlid Eco, that would explain the higher PH, but the bags said Eco Complete, not the Cichlid bag


----------



## JoeWhiteFish (Feb 13, 2008)

Nevermind. I just looked up the Carrib Sea website, and the Planted Eco pics are what I have. The Cichlid product is very different according to the pictures.


----------



## caribsea (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, my name is Jud and I work for CaribSea and handle most of the product questions. I just wanted to post this in order to let you all know what I know about the recent problems with Eco planted and also so I can get my contact info out there for folks who have purchased product and are not satisfied.

Eco black was always intended to be black even though the current material has not been consistent. Shipping multicolored Eco was a mistake and was not intentional. On the bright side, if the color is appealing to you or is not the issue the material is minerally identical to the black material it just is a different color.

I want to say that anyone that has issues that have purchased the product or if anyone is having trouble getting product that is the color they would like I would like for that person to contact me. 
My contact info is:
Jud McCracken
877-898-6108
[email protected]


----------

